# Candida, Dysbiosis & C-Difficile - Oh My!!



## Guest (Jun 16, 2000)

Let me start at the beginning. I was prescribed Flagyl and Levaquin after visiting the ER with severe lower abdominal pains. My white blood cells were at 15,000 and my BUN was 15%. The doctor thought I had an infection. But it turned out that it wasn't an infection just an ovarian cyst that ruptured. So I was on the antibiotics for no reason. A few weeks after I quit taking the antibiotics I acquired Clostridium Difficile and ended up in the ER with extreme diarrhea. The ER wanted to put me on Vancomycin but my family doctor said it wouldn't be a good idea since the antibiotics are what started it in the first place and that it is really hard on the kidneys. He administered Hydrogen Peroxide IV's and Hydrochloric Acid IV's. I had to go in three times for the IV's. They seemed to help a lot but just weren't completely getting rid of the diarrhea. I had a severe case of Dysbiosis. I had been on acidopholus, colloidal silver, garlic, citricidal, vitamin c, and a few other supplements since the very beginning of this all. But my immune system was so down from the antibiotics that the first doctor prescribed. I started doing the stool samples for Great Smokies Laboratories. It takes 3 days to collect all the samples. I had already collected 2 samples when my doctor referred me to another clinic for further treatment options since the Hydrogen Peroxide IV's weren't getting rid of the diarrhea completely. I went to the clinic he referred me to and they administered Ozone therapy. I had the Ozone done two ways: They drew out about a pint of blood from my arm and then they put the O3 into the blood (which changed the color of the blood from really dark to a bright red), then they put the blood back in the arm. I also had the ozone administered rectally. The next day I took the third sample for Great Smokies Labs. When I got the results back from Great Smokies it showed the first two samples to have a tremendous amount of yeast but the third sample showed absolutely no yeast. The C-Diff was completely gone.When I got home the night of the Ozone treatment I started running a fever of 102. The next morning I had severe diarrhea. I didn't know if it was good or bad so I called the doctor's office. They said that it was great! That is what it is suppose to do - my body was finally fighting the infection. They also said that when it kills the pathogens they release a toxin and my body was flushing out the toxins through diarrhea. The next day I felt better right away. The doctor also gave me supplements of Digestive Enzymes, Cod Liver Oil, and Mucosagene. He said I needed to be on the supplements for a few months to let my digestive tract heal from any damage the infections might have caused.I feel better than I have in years (and before all this started I was a completly healty 27 year old). I have great energy and a tremendous joy for life. It only took one treatment with Ozone.By the way, my husband and son started getting symptoms of the C-Diff during all of this. My husband started taking colostrum, acidopholus and colloidal silver and it stopped the diarrhea immediately. His stomach was gurgling for about 1 1/2 days and his lower back hurt for 4 days. Then he was completely fine. I put my son on colostrum and acidopholus and his symptoms went away in a few days. If anyone has any questions, please feel free to email me. I would love to help anyone that might have similar problems. I know how terrible it can be.And for the chemical engineer that had talked bad about ozone earlier on this board - please note:Ozone has been used successfully for decades in many countries, especially Germany.There are many journals and reports of extensive research done on ozone therapies in many countries, especially Germany.Ozone kills bacteria, yeast, and viruses.Many countries use Ozone to purify there water supplies (so does LA).I can go on and on and on....I have many documents and research on Ozone on hand. I have too much information to even begin to list right now.I will watch the postings in case anyone has any questions.Thanks,Vicki ------------------


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:They drew out about a pint of blood from my arm and then they put the O3 into the blood (which changed the color of the blood from really dark to a bright red), then they put the blood back in the arm.





> quote:colloidal silver


Danger Will Robinson, Danger.


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Gotta agree with Flux!


----------



## Maceo (Oct 15, 1999)

Dont underestimate the germans. They have always been ahead of time when we are talking science. Look at the history and find the answers there. And anyone who says that the bacteriabalance in the bowels dont matter are very wrong. Why do you think youghert benefits IBS??? bacteria... And clostridium is known to cause D, no doubt./Maceo


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

QUOTE FROM FLUX: WARNING WILL ROBINSON!QUOTE FROM MIKE: DITTOYou are right. Free ozone IS toxic to all the things you listed. It is also toxic to human tissue. Ever see pulmonary epithelium after exposure to free ozone? Luckily for you, when titrated into the blood stream ozone does not remain ozone (03) as it is highly unstable. Ozone molecules recombine to become oxygen molecules, a portion of which then bind to hemoglobin (most of it) and some small amount dissloves in the plasma. The blood-thing you witnessed is a common trick that ozone therapists use to impress people who do not know physiology. They withdrew blood from a vein. This is blood that has been collected by your body from all the capillaries carryong oxygenated blood from your lungs, through the arteries and to the tissues and cells. In arterial blood the Pa02 is about 90-95 mmHg and saturation of hemoglobsin runs 97% or more. Once the blood passes through the capillaries, a subsatntial potuion of the actual oxyagen volume in the blood diffuses into the tissues for use in metaboloc processes. In the venous blood headed back to the heart, then to the lungs again to get more oxygen and dump CO2 picked up from the tissues, the PvO2 is say 40 mmHg and saturation may be 70% or so. So when they withdrew your blood from a vein and titrated ozone through it, all they did was raise the saturation of hemoglobin with oxygen to normal. The light-absorption spectrum as seen under spectrophotometry of ARTERIAL or oxygenated hemoglobin is different than desaturated (venous) hemoglobin. So they just arterialized some venous blood. But it looked really cool, didn't it! So what? When that blood got dumped back into the veins the extra oxygen redistributed itself through through diffusion and it turned dark again...normal venous blood. And even if it did not, returning blood through the right side of the heart to the pulmonary vascular bed (lung alveolar circultion) having been preoxygenated has absolutle positively and unequivocally NO impact whatsoever physiologically. It would just absorb less oxyegn from the lungs because it is already saturated at barometric pressure. The only method of raising the oxygen content of blood substantially (even if you breath 100% oxygen at 1 atmosphere you cannot saturate Hb full, and you cannot dissolve more than .0031 ml of O2 per mmHg pressure into the plasma...insiginificant)is HYPERBARIC oxygen. Another subject entirely. But as far as putting Ozone into the bloodstream PPPPHHHFFFTTT!!! At best a physiologic crock of you know what. You ARE correct that ozzone generated by electrolysis is used for various sterilization and decontamination things with great success. the German treat the water with ozone as a means of bacterial decontamination as opposed to some of the chemical means used in the USA. The high concentration of ozone pumped in while transient can kill aerobic organisms, and the elevevated oxygen levels in the water after the ozone reassociates into oxygen can kill anaerobes.Ozone injected into the rectum or avein can cause pulmonary air embolism and death if improperly administered by people without medical training. In florida, some folks I know who were selling Ozone machines last time I saw were prosecuted and jailed on the basis of false claims and mail fraud. While it is possibel that direct-administration of ozone into the rectum could kill an flora present in the rectum, including possibly yeasts, the risks associted with such therapy make antifungal drugs look like a nun's picnic.[This message has been edited by Mike NoLomotil (edited 06-16-2000).]


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

By the way, the doctor who said the fever and diarrhea were signs that your immune system was mobilizing against the pathogen was correct. The release of mediators systemically and in the gut to create a hostile internal environment, and to flush out the pathogne, dead cellular debris from the infectionm/reaction/ etc is all sound physiology.Digestive enzymes good; colostrum-cannot get anything easier to digest than that; hydrogen peroxide IV is also useless as it is unstable like Ozone...when it enters the blood stream the hydrogen and oxygen dissassocite and the oxygen is grabbed up by the hemoglobin and the Hydrogen molcules are picked up by the bloods buffering mechanisms. HCL is also buffered, unless excess amounts are given depending upon the concntration of the acid, in which case acidosis can occur and localized vasulitis can be a side effect. Colloidal silver gives everybody the willies even thinking about it. Ever hear of heavy-metal poisoning? Should you develop symptoms of shock, gastroenteritis, vertigo, or convulsions, I suggest you forgoe further ingestion of silver or silver salts.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2000)

Thanks for all the responses. I really appreciate it!! Ozone therapy is not something new and off the wall. It is completely natural and all it is doing is putting supercharged oxygen in your blood. Every disease known thrives on lack of oxygen. That is why there is such an epidemic with cancer nowadays. It will not hurt the good bacteria. The good bacteria thrive on oxygen. My test results showed that my good bacteria are well populated. I understand people being sceptical. I used to feel that way. That is why I completely research anything before I use it. I am very open-minded and research both sides of everything. The doctor who administered the therapy is a very well known medical doctor. He has patients that fly in from all over the world. He has healed many people (not with just ozone). The nurse in his office used to be an RN in an IUC for 10 years. She stated that she could never work in a hospital again because everything they do would be considered malpractice. Oh, by the way, the doctor is not just in this for the money. He is truly in the medical profession to help people. He did not charge me for the office visits. I strongly believe that if I just stayed with main-stream medical care I would still be trying to fight the C-Diff with bowel inflamation and would have had serious side effects from the antibiotics. Flagyl is a known carcinogen. Be open-minded. Don't just get one opinion on anything. And, please, please people - Educate yourselves. Oh by the way, a very good book to get is "The Thinking Persons Guide to Perfect Health" by Dr. Ron Kennedy. Amazon sells the book. I am not trying to advertise or push the ozone therapy on anyone. I just wanted to let people know it did help me. Thanks again!!!Vicki


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2000)

Yes, I have heard of heavy metal poisoning. That is why noone should ever get mercury fillings. Mercury poisoning is very dangerous. And, mercury will stay in your system. Colloidal Silver does not build up in the system. It is flushed right out.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote: It is completely natural and all it is doing is putting supercharged oxygen in your blood. Every disease known thrives on lack of oxygen.


*This statement is false.* Many pathogenic bacteria are, in fact, killed by it. Regardless, this is irrelevant because ozone does not appear useful for any condition and because of the potential dangers stemming from the incompetent doctors administering it.


> quote:Colloidal Silver does not build up in the system. It is flushed right out.


*This statement is false.*[This message has been edited by flux (edited 06-16-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2000)

Ozone is one of earth's greatest health protectors because ozone purifies both air and water. It is a three atom molecule of oxygen formed from the air when lightning flashes causing the fresh air smell we breathe after a storm. There are two other ways ozone is formed and that is when the sun's ultraviolet rays penetrate the earth's atmosphere or when air or oxygen is passed through a very high electrical voltage arc. Ozone is the most powerful germicidal, bactericide, and virus detroyer known. In its three atom molecule form it will destroy all bacteria and pollutants it comes into contact with, whether in air or water. This is because ozone is an unstable molecule which releases free electrons that attach themselves to viruses, bacteria, odors, smoke, fumes and pollen, and destroys them on contact. Ozone is an unstable bluish water-soluble gas with a very characteristic scent that can be easily recognized. In low levels it causes the air to have that fresh smell and its color causes the sky to be blue.I can understand your concern with the doctors administering it incorrectly. Hundreds of thousand of people die every year because of medical mishaps from prescription drugs and hospital errors. The most common side effects reported with ozone are increased energy, an increased sense of well being, and clearer thinking.Side effects like fever and weakness are minor and temporary. One study of over 5.5 million treatments showed a side effect rate of .0007%, probably one of the lowest of any therapy known.Hope this helps!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2000)

Well, I for one, will stick to the Flagyl as a C. Diff treatment, thank you. [This message has been edited by Fatigued (edited 06-16-2000).]


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Please see this article from Quackwatch on ozone. I have copied the first paragraph, and then included the link to the rest of the article:Quackwatch Home Page Couple Imprisoned for Marketing Ozone Generators Paula KurtzweilKenneth R. Thiefault and his wife, Mardel Barber, formerly of Jupiter, Florida, were sentenced in the U.S. District Court forthe Southern District of Florida in March to prison terms that together total more than eight years and fines that add up to morethan $100,000. They illegally distributed ozone generators, devices that turn oxygen into ozone, by claiming that the devicescould cure a variety of diseases, including cancer and AIDS. FDA has never approved ozone generators or ozone gas fortreating any medical conditions. . http://www.quackwatch.com/02ConsumerProtection/ozone.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2000)

Jean-Thank you for the link to the website. I did get in and read it. I have read all that information before. Believe me, I am well informed and well educated about the subject. I also know that FDA officials and relatives, AMA officials and ACA officials have all been patients at ozone clinics. So, if you only want to believe what the FDA and AMA officials tell you - then believe in ozone. They are using it.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote: One study of over 5.5 million treatments showed a side effect rate of .0007%, probably one of the lowest of any therapy known.


*There was no such study.*


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Somebody has been breathing the ozone:0. Isn't there a song "I am lost in the ozone again."------------------ http://webpotential.com/ericibs/index.htm


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2000)

Let me see if I understand. Some types of "D" are bad and some types of "D" are good. You had "d" to start with so you starting looking for alternative ways to treat it and finally you found something that gave you real bad "D" but this was good. Okay I think I've got it now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2000)

I just got on to tell my story about what happened to me. All I received is flux, I mean flac about the treatment that I received, but guess what people, I am cured and feel great. I feel the difference in my body from the foods I eat. Some make me have energy and other foods make me exhausted. The people who have criticized my treatments I want to ask you have you ever had the problems that these people are going through. Or are you just in this to jump on people who have a real cure. I thought this was a self help group. I thought this was a place where people could discuss their personal situations and outcomes. I'm going to start another topic and I will refer people back to this topic. This is getting way to long winded and people do not want to read this much. But I still want them to see what you (the senior members) have posted. There are a lot of people on this board that need help and I will not give up on giving these people the right information to help them just because of the few people, that I think, want to keep this site going for either monitary reasons or their own ego. They clearly have not researched anything except for what the FDA has put on a pamphlet. Remember people, big business is the pharmaceutical companies which are tied in with the FDA and AMA and CDC. I will keep posting beause I know that if it helps even just one person it will be worth it.  And, maybe the truth will spread.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2000)

Fraidycat-If you don't have a clue than I can't help you. It does not take a lot of common sense to figure it out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2000)

Tysmomm-You are right, my comments were rude and I apologize. I'm glad that you are feeling better and I wish you good luck in the future. By all means keep letting people know, I would do the same in your position. FC ^--^


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2000)

Fraidycat-Thanks for the sincerety. Most of us are here to give ideas to try to help people. Because I know when I was in that situation I was desperate for help. My husband was off almost 2 months of work to be at home with me. I could not take care of our son by myself. Our doctor bills were climbing. I was losing hope. I just kept praying for help. God was willing to lead us in this direction and now have no signs of intestinal problems. Thanks for having a soft heart!!!


----------



## Missycat (Apr 3, 1999)

First of all, let me apologise proactively for my tone - I know I won't come off as "pleasant" on this subject.I'm not a chemical engineer, just a chemist. Do any of you realize that ozone is one of the EPA's top Priority Pollutants? And so is silver. Would you inject smog into your body? That's pretty much what ozone is in this part of our atmosphere - the main ingredient of photochemical smog. It is bad, very bad stuff. And yes, it can kill living tissues, including you. Ozone is *not* "supercharged" oxygen. That statement makes about as much sense as saying that IBS can be "cured" with magnets or incantations. I apologise if I'm being insensitive, or rude, or otherwise cranky about this subject, but we've been all through this before, and believe what you will, but ozone "therapy" can kill you. Period.Tysmomm - I am glad that you seem to have found good health. But please don't suggest that other people need to do the same types of things you have done in order to find good health also. Through years of my own IBS and being this board, I have found that every single person needs to find their own treatment, and I can't recall any two people who have been helped by the same treatment. *Ever.* My IBS is under control through a variety of things, but primarily through Effexor. I wouldn't dream of telling people that they need to look into it as their "cure" to IBS, even though Effexor has been approved by the FDA. I would never, ever tell people to look into "treatments" which are not approved by the FDA and have put people in jail! If smoking marijuhana "cured" you of IBS, would you tell everybody here that they should look into using it? I don't think so. All I'm saying is to be careful. there are a lot of people on this board who have been suffering for so long that they'll try anything. Suggesting unproved and dangerous methods is irresponsible at the very least.Go ahead - ream me - I don't care. What people say about me rolls off my back like water on a duck. And that's normal, non-ozone-treated water to you.







------------------Fear can hold you prisoner.......hope can set you free. http://missy-cat.homepage.com/3day.html *Missycat* >^.^<


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Good post, Missy!







JeanG


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2000)

The media often does the public a disservice by interchaning the word "smog" with the word "ozone. Smog is tons of hydrogen, nitrogen, carbon and sulfur. The ozone in smog is so tiny an amount that it is measured in only parts per million. This fact is ignored on the nightly news. Medical ozone is none of this, it is always 100% energized pure oxygen. Just because medical ozone is not approved by your US FDA does not mean that it is not safe. It is approved, used and readily available in many countries. The same is true for many other medical treatments. In the US medical ozone enjoys "grandfathered" legal status.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2000)

I do appreciate everyones responses. I understand everyone will have their own opinion. Believe me, I am not trying to push something on anyone. I just want to let people know about my success story.For me it stems to one question:How can something that is suppose to hurt me (ozone)- cure me; and something that is suppose to cure me (antibiotics) - hurt me?


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

This is from the EPA's site. The full article can be found at: http://www.epa.gov/oar/oaqps/gooduphigh/ What Causes "Bad" Ozone?Motor vehicle exhaust and industrial emissions, gasoline vapors, and chemicalsolvents are some of the major sources of NOx and VOC, also known as ozoneprecursors. Strong sunlight and hot weather cause ground-level ozone to form inharmful concentrations in the air. Many urban areas tend to have high levels of"bad" ozone, but other areas are also subject to high ozone levels as winds carryNOx emissions hundreds of miles away from their original sources. Ozone concentrations can vary from year to year. Changing weather patterns(especially the number of hot, sunny days), periods of air stagnation, and otherfactors that contribute to ozone formation make long-term predictions difficult.How Does "Bad" Ozone Affect Human Healthand the Environment? Repeated exposure to ozone pollution may cause permanent damage to the lungs. Even when ozone is present in low levels, inhaling it triggers a variety of health problems including chest pains, coughing, nausea, throat irritation, and congestion. It also can worsen bronchitis, heart disease, emphysema, and asthma, and reduce  lung capacity. Healthy people also experience difficulty in breathing when exposed to ozone pollution. Because ozone pollution usually forms in hot weather, anyone who spends time outdoors in the summer may be affected, particularly children, the elderly, outdoor workers and people exercising. Millions of Americans live in areas where the national ozone health standards are exceeded. Ground-level ozone damages plant life and is responsible for 500 million dollars in reduced crop production in the United States each year. It interferes with the ability of plants to produce and store food, making them more susceptible to disease, insects, other pollutants, and harsh weather. "Bad" ozone damages the foliage of trees and other plants, ruining the landscape of cities, national parks and forests, and recreation areas. What is Being Done About Bad Ozone? The Clean Air Act Amendments of 1990 require EPA, states, and cities to implement programs to further reduce emissions ofozone precursors from sources such as cars, fuels, industrial facilities, power plants, and consumer/commercial products. Powerplants will be reducing emissions, cleaner cars and fuels are being developed, many gas stations are using special nozzles at thepumps to recapture gasoline vapors, and vehicle inspection programs are being improved to reduce emissions. The ultimate responsibility for our environment is our own. Minor lifestyle changes can result in major air quality improvements. What Can You Do? High-Altitude "Good" Ozone Make sure that technicians working on your car air conditioner, home air conditioner, or refrigerator are certified by an EPA approved program to recover the refrigerant (this is required by law). Have your car and home air conditioner units and refrigerator checked for leaks. When possible, repair leaky air conditioning units before refilling them. Contact local authorities to properly dispose of refrigeration or air conditioning equipment. Protect yourself against sunburn. Minimize sun exposure during midday hours (10 am to 4 pm). Wear sunglasses, a hat with a wide brim, and protective clothing with a tight weave. Use a broad spectrum sunscreen with a sun protection factor (SPF) of at least 15 and 30 is better. Ground-Level "Bad" Ozone Keep your automobile well tuned and maintained. Carpool, use mass transit, walk, bicycle, and/or reduce driving, especially on hot summer days. Be careful not to spill gasoline when filling up your car or gasoline-powered lawn and garden equipment. During the summer, fill your gas tank during the cooler evening hours. Make sure your car's tires are properly inflated and your wheels are aligned. Participate in your local utility's energy conservation programs. Seal containers of household cleaners, workshop chemicals and solvents, and garden chemicals to prevent VOC from evaporating into the air. Dispose of them properly. We live with ozone every day. It can protect life on earth or harm it, but we have the power to influence ozone's impact by the way we live.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Here also are the FDA regulations regarding ozone:[Code of Federal Regulations][Title 21, Volume 8, Parts 800 to 1299][Revised as of April 1, 1999]From the U.S. Government Printing Office via GPO Access[CITE: 21CFR801.415][Page 26-27] TITLE 21--FOOD AND DRUGS SERVICES--(Continued) PART 801--LABELING--Table of Contents Subpart H--Special Requirements for Specific Devices Sec. 801.415 Maximum acceptable level of ozone. (a) Ozone is a toxic gas with no known useful medical application in specific, adjunctive, or preventive therapy. In order for ozone to be effective as a germicide, it must be present in a concentration far greater than that which can be safely tolerated by man and animals. (







Although undesirable physiological effects on the central nervous system, heart, and vision have been reported, the predominant physiological effect of ozone is primary irritation of the mucous membranes. Inhalation of ozone can cause sufficient irritation to the lungs to result in pulmonary edema. The onset of pulmonary edema is usually delayed for some hours after exposure; thus, symptomatic response is not a reliable warning of exposure to toxic concentrations of ozone. Since olfactory fatigue develops readily, the odor of ozone is not a reliable index of atmospheric ozone concentration. © A number of devices currently on the market generate ozone by design or as a byproduct. Since exposure to ozone above a certain concentration can be injurious to health, any such device will be considered adulterated and/or misbranded within the meaning of sections 501 and 502 of the act if it is used or intended for use under the following conditions: (1) In such a manner that it generates ozone at a level in excess of 0.05 part per million by volume of air circulating through the device or causes an accumulation of ozone in excess of 0.05 part per million by volume of air (when measured under standard conditions at 25 deg.C (77 deg.F) and 760 millimeters of mercury) in the atmosphere of enclosed space intended to be occupied by people for extended periods of time, e.g., houses, apartments, hospitals, and offices. This applies to any such device, whether portable or permanent or part of any system, which generates ozone by design or as an inadvertent or incidental product.[[Page 27]] (2) To generate ozone and release it into the atmosphere in hospitals or other establishments occupied by the ill or infirm. (3) To generate ozone and release it into the atmosphere and does not indicate in its labeling the maximum acceptable concentration of ozone which may be generated (not to exceed 0.05 part per million by volume of air circulating through the device) as established herein and the smallest area in which such device can be used so as not to produce an ozone accumulation in excess of 0.05 part per million. (4) In any medical condition for which there is no proof of safety and effectiveness. (5) To generate ozone at a level less than 0.05 part per million by volume of air circulating through the device and it is labeled for use as a germicide or deodorizer. (d) This section does not affect the present threshold limit value of 0.10 part per million (0.2 milligram per cubic meter) of ozone exposure for an 8-hour-day exposure of industrial workers as recommended by the American Conference of Governmental Industrial Hygienists. (e) The method and apparatus specified in 40 CFR part 50, or any other equally sensitive and accurate method, may be employed in measuring ozone pursuant to this section.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2000)

Great post, Jean. Thanks!


----------



## Missycat (Apr 3, 1999)

Yes, thank you very much, Jean.







_*"Like water off a duck's back.......*_







------------------Fear can hold you prisoner.......hope can set you free. http://missy-cat.homepage.com/3day.html *Missycat* >^.^<


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2000)

I see you people are the ideal messenger of big brother. If you don`t know what that means than I don`t know what to tell you. First of all ozone is not smog, the media often referres ozone as smog. but I`m not going to get into that right now. I want to answer a few questions about the environment first. Yes there is our air getting polluted from cars and big businesses,but there has been inventors that have made carburators that get 80-100 miles to the gallon since the 1960`s. You know what? They either get bought out or end up non-existing any more. The same with the farmers, 20 years ago there where no herbesides or pesticides on the fields. Now there is both on every inch of the ground. Do you think the gov. was discouraging it, no they where promoting it. I know, my dad is a farmer that got sucked in to the deemise of the gov. One thing worth noting is the 36,000 dollars that he paid this year for the chemicals are pretty much worthless against the weeds. I tell him every year to start going to organtic , but it is hard for him to do. But anyway I will give you the info you need to know about ozone therapy since nobody knows how or where to reseach the truth on their own. I might have to put all the info on a website because it might be to much to put on this website. If someone has their opinion as to where I put the info ,please tell me. For all you bio-chemical engineeres, and you senior members that talk bad about what I have discussed I will feel bad for you in the near future. I held back because I was new to this situation but I will unleash the info about the o3. Then lets see who thinks they still know what they are taking about


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2000)

One thing I forgot to ask is, if ozone is all the smog in the air from cars and factories, does that mean that there wasn`t any ozone before cars and factories.LOL I want to here from the biochemical engineers or anyone who thinks they can out do me on research. I`ve been on here about three day`s and I will gaurantee the people with IBS that they can be cure in a matter of a few weeks. All I have seen is a bunch of nitwits telling these people what to do and not very sucessful(The meaning of nitwits is the senior members that either never had the problem or hasn`t had enough gonads to take a chance on what other people have done to help themselves) All I see is people that have been on antibiotics and end up with irretable bowle.People wake up. This isn`t Vickie talking anymore,this is her husband. Iv`e seen people talk about natural medicine and these so called senior members get involved and that might be the reason why why the website will never end ,if you know what I mean. IBS is not a hard thing to cure. You just have to know what is true and what is false.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2000)

Gosh this discussion of ozone is really bringing out the best(?) in us isn't it? ...It's sad that when we are desperate we often ignore our cognitive abilities and move from an emotional standpoint. An friend of a friend who was diagnosed with cancer of the stomach (terminal) recently spent the last few weeks of her life undergoing v. expensive ozone therapy which she was told would cure her. It didn't and now she is dead. Hope that was so glibly handed out took it's toll ... she was devastated to discover that her hope had been so misplaced.Each of us need to assess 'fringe' therapies and beware of putting all our 'faith' into new 'cure alls'. I am not saying here that alternative treatments are no-go areas but there are a lot of charletans around who make money from other people's pain - we have to go into any form of treatment with our eyes open and our brains in gear, after all we are responsible for what is put into our bodies and the effects thereof. I can actively choose not to take certain meds/treatments because of the possible side effects and/or damage that may result. Sometimes we have to face the fact that we have to learn to live with our problems/pain/disablities and that there is no 'miracle' cure. My thoughts for today... sorry for rambling on!Roz


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2000)

Roz, I am sorry to hear about the loss.But there is one important question to ask, did she go through kemo or anything else before the ozone therapy. Please forgive me for pressing on,but I research both sides so people can know the truth. The reason I ask is ,just like my wifes story, She become so week from the antibiotic that her ammune system could not fight off the disease. I know a lady who whent throuht radiation until the sent her home to die then she as a last result went to an ozone therapist, but it was to late. believe me I do not make these stories up,I know what me and my wife went throught when she had problems and it is not fun.I was home for 6 weeks from work until we found the right thing to do. Please respond back with info. or other comments. This is the way we all learn. thanks Kevin


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2000)

No ... the lady was a very fit (previously) sportswoman who was diagnosed after repeated bouts of flatulence. She had no chemo treatment things had already gone past the point of no return.Roz


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2000)

I had a grandpa that went to the doctor in 1978 for having pians in the upper leg and they told him that they did not see anything wrong. He kept having pains for the next several months and went back to the doc. when they took more tests and found he had cancer and it spread through his body.They gave him kemo and it was to late, the cancer already spread through his body and it was to late to save him. So why is it that when 1 person does


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2000)

Roz, discribe the ozone treatment that she went throught,and what do you mean by she went throught flatulence.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2000)

I'm sorry but I do not have the details of the type of ozone treatment. The person in question was troubled by flatulence which caused her to seek medical advice which then led to her diagnosis.Roz


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2000)

I`m getting a web site together for people to go to for real information about IBS, C-Difficile and other bacteria diseases including yeast problems and ect. Please give me alittle time because I`m not a computer genius. I hope it might help everyone as it has cured my wife. I would not stray anyone in a direction that is dangerous,but you have to make up your own mind and do your own research. That`s the only thing that can make this country great again. While I am getting this website going I would welcome any support from people who read this whole thing. The reason I ask is my wife does`nt think there is any interest in what we have to say. So please even if you have doubts, please be inquisit about our info. There is over 65 pages and it would take me a life time to type it out. Thanks Kevin.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)

Tysmomm said:


> Let me start at the beginning. I was prescribed Flagyl and Levaquin after visiting the ER with severe lower abdominal pains. My white blood cells were at 15,000 and my BUN was 15%. The doctor thought I had an infection. But it turned out that it wasn't an infection just an ovarian cyst that ruptured. So I was on the antibiotics for no reason. A few weeks after I quit taking the antibiotics I acquired Clostridium Difficile and ended up in the ER with extreme diarrhea. The ER wanted to put me on Vancomycin but my family doctor said it wouldn't be a good idea since the antibiotics are what started it in the first place and that it is really hard on the kidneys. He administered Hydrogen Peroxide IV's and Hydrochloric Acid IV's. I had to go in three times for the IV's. They seemed to help a lot but just weren't completely getting rid of the diarrhea. I had a severe case of Dysbiosis. I had been on acidopholus, colloidal silver, garlic, citricidal, vitamin c, and a few other supplements since the very beginning of this all. But my immune system was so down from the antibiotics that the first doctor prescribed. I started doing the stool samples for Great Smokies Laboratories. It takes 3 days to collect all the samples. I had already collected 2 samples when my doctor referred me to another clinic for further treatment options since the Hydrogen Peroxide IV's weren't getting rid of the diarrhea completely. I went to the clinic he referred me to and they administered Ozone therapy. I had the Ozone done two ways: They drew out about a pint of blood from my arm and then they put the O3 into the blood (which changed the color of the blood from really dark to a bright red), then they put the blood back in the arm. I also had the ozone administered rectally. The next day I took the third sample for Great Smokies Labs. When I got the results back from Great Smokies it showed the first two samples to have a tremendous amount of yeast but the third sample showed absolutely no yeast. The C-Diff was completely gone.When I got home the night of the Ozone treatment I started running a fever of 102. The next morning I had severe diarrhea. I didn't know if it was good or bad so I called the doctor's office. They said that it was great! That is what it is suppose to do - my body was finally fighting the infection. They also said that when it kills the pathogens they release a toxin and my body was flushing out the toxins through diarrhea. The next day I felt better right away. The doctor also gave me supplements of Digestive Enzymes, Cod Liver Oil, and Mucosagene. He said I needed to be on the supplements for a few months to let my digestive tract heal from any damage the infections might have caused.I feel better than I have in years (and before all this started I was a completly healty 27 year old). I have great energy and a tremendous joy for life. It only took one treatment with Ozone.By the way, my husband and son started getting symptoms of the C-Diff during all of this. My husband started taking colostrum, acidopholus and colloidal silver and it stopped the diarrhea immediately. His stomach was gurgling for about 1 1/2 days and his lower back hurt for 4 days. Then he was completely fine. I put my son on colostrum and acidopholus and his symptoms went away in a few days. If anyone has any questions, please feel free to email me. I would love to help anyone that might have similar problems. I know how terrible it can be.And for the chemical engineer that had talked bad about ozone earlier on this board - please note:Ozone has been used successfully for decades in many countries, especially Germany.There are many journals and reports of extensive research done on ozone therapies in many countries, especially Germany.Ozone kills bacteria, yeast, and viruses.Many countries use Ozone to purify there water supplies (so does LA).I can go on and on and on....I have many documents and research on Ozone on hand. I have too much information to even begin to list right now.I will watch the postings in case anyone has any questions.Thanks,Vicki ------------------


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)

Hi Vicki, I jiust found and joined this forum while searching for ozone protocols for my Mom, who is on her second bout of c-diff in four months! Would love to speak to you directly if that is possible. If not, could you tell me how many ozone transfusions you had, and how long you did the rectal insufflation before the c-diff was clear. I'm leery of this process for my Mom, not because I don't think it will clear the c-diff, but because I'm worried about the detox reaction she'll experience, being 88 years old, and having been on lots of meds.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Donnasandy, you do realize that this post of Vicki's is near 11 years old right?


----------

